

Twitter Will Start To Function More Like Facebook On Feb. 1 - timjahn
http://www.businessinsider.com/source-twitter-will-start-to-function-more-like-facebook-on-feb-1-2012-1

======
timjahn
I never understand moves like this by Twitter because for me, Twitter is a
messaging utility, like email. You can use it from your desktop, browser,
phone, iPad, etc.

I rarely use Twitter the "website", so fancy iFrames on brand pages would be
lost on me. Does Twitter really still view itself as a "website" and not a
ubiquitous messaging utility?

